# O Sensei's life Movie



## charyuop (Mar 8, 2007)

I found out in another forum that it does exist a movie about O Sensei's life. It was made in Japan and the actor is Sonny Chiba and his brother.
So far I only found it on Ebay and there is only in Japanese with English subtitles. I just ordered it so I can't actually tell you nothing about it, I don't expect it to be that grat of a movie...but you never know.
The title is "the power of Aikido".
Just thought you might be interested in knowing it in case you didn't already know.


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 8, 2007)

charyuop said:


> I found out in another forum that it does exist a movie about O Sensei's life. It was made in Japan and the actor is Sonny Chiba and his brother.
> So far I only found it on Ebay and there is only in Japanese with English subtitles. I just ordered it so I can't actually tell you nothing about it, I don't expect it to be that grat of a movie...but you never know.
> The title is "the power of Aikido".
> Just thought you might be interested in knowing it in case you didn't already know.


 
Sweet! Can you rip me a copy when you get it?  <kidding>


----------



## Marvin (Mar 8, 2007)

Please post if it is woth getting or not! Thanks!


----------



## Marvin (Mar 8, 2007)

Just saw this on IMDB, not much but...  http://imdb.com/title/tt0165296/


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Please post if it is worth getting or not! Thanks!


 
Ditto....


----------



## charyuop (Mar 16, 2007)

I just finished watching the movie. If you are a Aikido fanatic it is something you might want to have, otherwise it is something you can live without.
The movie starts with O Sensei's life from when he lived in Hokkaido, so he already had some Martial Art training. It basically shows his Martial Art evolution above all under Honda Sensei. Takeda Sensei was never mentioned in the movie. The movie gives alot of importance to the Martial Art aspect leaving almost out the spiritual part of it. They show his introduction to the spiritual life and his "mind" training, but it is barely introduced in the movie. No mention about his secret trip in Manchuria (I guess that's where he went).
You actually never see O Sensei fighting with actual Aikido (well, remember I am not an expert, but merely a beginner), but the movie ends before he actually develops Aikido, I would say much before WWII.
It is not a wire-fu movie, fights are kept kinda real. O Sensei gets his bottom kicked too, he is not shown as a superman unbeatable...and actually doesn't even show that "Aiki" spirit in his fighting.

Overall I liked it (but I am a Martial Art movie freak hee hee). We can say it is more about his Martial Art skill evolutions. They built a plot in the movie, which I don't know if it has really happened based on revenge against O Sensei, but that you will find out if you decide to buy the movie.

I am not 100% sure that the DVD I received is original or a very well made copy (the look of the disk is not very professional, but it is not a big produce company, so it is ambiguos), but along with it I also received a business card of the shop in Long Island, NY. On the card there is an internet addresses, I will put it in here...moderators, if you think this form of ad is not allowed here feel free to cancel it.

www.kurotokagigumi.com


----------



## Drac (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the review..Maybe Blockbuster Video or Hollywood Video will have it and then I'll check it out...


----------

